
Are Juiced Balls the New Steroids? - jakevoytko
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/are-juiced-balls-the-new-steroids/
======
PhantomGremlin
Maybe they're too poor to do the obvious:

Get a bunch of $100 bills, buy some tickets to MLB games (with seats at
various suitable locations), pay $100 for each foul ball that a fan is willing
to surrender.

I think the average kid, or adult for that matter, when given the choice of
keeping a foul ball hit by some mediocre batter, or exchanging it for a crisp
new Benjamin, would gladly do the trade. I certainly would, but perhaps I'm
not rabid enough of a "fan".

